# Dependent Visa for limited duration (Spouse is on Student Visa)



## sarika224

Hi,
My boyfriend is currently studying in Berlin, completing his post graduation.(Solar Technology)
We are planning to get married this Sept 2014 and I would like to shift there in Jan 2015.
His course would end in July 2015.
After that, he might work there for few months and then we plan to return to India. He plans to join his Family Business.

I have completed an M.B.A along with B.E and currently working full time.
I would like to work while I am in Berlin but I realize its very difficult. 

Can a dependent visa be obtained when husband is on a student visa??

The german sites mention nothing regarding this as well as the document verification list mentions employment slips. Thus, is it that only spouses of employed people recieve dependent visas?

The visa will be for 7-12 months at max.


----------



## ALKB

sarika224 said:


> Hi,
> My boyfriend is currently studying in Berlin, completing his post graduation.(Solar Technology)
> We are planning to get married this Sept 2014 and I would like to shift there in Jan 2015.
> His course would end in July 2015.
> After that, he might work there for few months and then we plan to return to India. He plans to join his Family Business.
> 
> I have completed an M.B.A along with B.E and currently working full time.
> I would like to work while I am in Berlin but I realize its very difficult.
> 
> Can a dependent visa be obtained when husband is on a student visa??
> 
> The german sites mention nothing regarding this as well as the document verification list mentions employment slips. Thus, is it that only spouses of employed people recieve dependent visas?
> 
> The visa will be for 7-12 months at max.


It is not impossible to get a student dependent visa but it is neither usual nor encouraged.

Student dependents do not automatically receive the right to work; you would have to try to get sponsored by an employer and apply for a work permit in country - not easy. 

To get the dependent visa in the first place, your husband would have to show adequate accommodation and that he can finance your and his stay without working or recourse to public funds.


----------



## sarika224

ALKB said:


> It is not impossible to get a student dependent visa but it is neither usual nor encouraged.
> 
> Student dependents do not automatically receive the right to work; you would have to try to get sponsored by an employer and apply for a work permit in country - not easy.
> 
> To get the dependent visa in the first place, your husband would have to show adequate accommodation and that he can finance your and his stay without working or recourse to public funds.


Hii,
Thanks for the information.
I understand work visa will be impossible. But is there any possibility I can study (part-time/full-time) in local institutes, Not exactly University based courses. But private institutes.??


----------



## ALKB

sarika224 said:


> Hii,
> Thanks for the information.
> I understand work visa will be impossible. But is there any possibility I can study (part-time/full-time) in local institutes, Not exactly University based courses. But private institutes.??


Once you have a student dependent visa, I don't really see a problem studying even at a state university providing that you get accepted. (Do enquire with the specific instituition what their requirements are.)

You won't be able to work part time as international students on student visa, though. 

So, if you want to study in the first place and seem to have enough money to show that you can maintain yourself without work or public funds, why don't you get your own student visa?


----------



## sarika224

I was planning for a student visa before and enter a University from October. But there are some issues with it. Really can't explain that. Simple thing- love marriages in India face many issues. 

Really thanks for the info though. It has helped me a lot and brought much required clarity to me.


----------

